# Canada



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the Canadian seed banks shipping to the US? Preferably with a good selection. I'd like to try some of the fast autos. Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2012)

I think Hemp Depot is the only Canadian bank I hve ever used and I am not even positive they are in Canada. I don't think they dabble in Autos though.   I prefer to run quick regular photo strains from clone then go the auto route but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 5, 2012)

I run regular photo strains too. This is all about time. Trying to get a 65 day sprout to harvest before our season is up outdoors. Also just experimenting. I was only going the Canada route because of speed. A friend purchased from attitude with excellent results. Just trying to expedite.


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2012)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I run regular photo strains too. This is all about time. Trying to get a 65 day sprout to harvest before our season is up outdoors. Also just experimenting. I was only going the Canada route because of speed. A friend purchased from attitude with excellent results. Just trying to expedite.




Gotcha....I believe Herbies is quick and has great deals on auto beans.

   herbiesheadshop.com/


----------

